# Memories from Ashes



## Kayos and Havoc

I posted this on Nina's thread but thought I would add it here too by itself.

I found a brochure at WSU Vet Teaching Hosp when I took Kayos in for her THR. I think these memory globes are beautiful and a nice way to work with the ashes after cremation.

http://www.petreflectionsinglass.com/


----------



## Guest

What a nice idea Kathy. I will save the link for hopefully many years yet ahead.


----------

